# Getting new track



## ericw95 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Kato Unitrack, or Atlas Code 55?*

hey guys, im kinda new to model railroading, and i have a small layout in my room (2.5x3.5). I recently acquired two new steam locomotives (Bachmann 4-8-4 northern and Kato Mikado) and they do not run well at all on my atlas code 80 track. Both seem to have the same issue: they stall over turnouts as the wheels go over the plastic frogs of atlas code 80. As a result, I will invest some money in some nicer track. So far, I am looking at Kato Unitrack and Atlas code 55. Which will work better with steam locomotives? I realize the look of the unitrack is a little fake, but i will not be ballasting the code 55 so this will not be a factor.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

As for the Kato UniTrack that is also code 80 rail. If you jump down to the code 55 you will be limited to running only newer stuff. If you have older stuff you will have to change out the wheel sets to low profile one. 
I'm guessing other engines have been running ok through the turnouts? Can you post the turnout size and if it is manual,powered or custom. Is you layout a dc or dcc system. I'm sure someone can help.
I've looked at all the track since I was starting new and decided on the kato. I noticed the Atlas custom turnouts have a power tab underneath, because the frog is pretty long. I'm think the steamers are only picking up from the drive wheels and they are dieing on the dead spot. A short switcher engine would do the same. As where a longer diesel can span the gap. I also read a lot of articles that everyone loves the Pecco turnouts with their Atlas code 80 tracks.


----------



## ericw95 (Jan 27, 2011)

that's exactly whats happening, the loco dies on the dead spot of the cheap atlas turnouts (they are #6 powered). The issue is i cannot find any peco powered turnouts in code 80 for under $25 with shipping. At that point, I might as well just replace all the track (the atlas code 80 has pretty cheap construction imop). My layout is currently dc but I will probably modify to DCC when I can afford the modification costs. Here's what I've found 15 minutes of research:

Atlas advantages: far more prototypical look (brown ties, lower rail height), compatible with other track (peco), slightly cheaper
weaknesses: requires ballasting (big issue for me), slightly less sturdy construction

Kato Unitrack advantages: sturdier, ballast comes built in, no need for nails or soldering (definitely good for me haha, i melted a few ties last time i tried), usable with deep wheel flanges
weaknesses: ballast looks unrealistic from up close

So far, I think the Kato Unitrack looks a little better (code 80 is not an issue for me), but I could really use some help from some more experienced modellers on which performs better with no modifications.


----------

